# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  [ محمد العزام ].. ضيفنآ في كرسي الاعترآف

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مسآكم معطر بريحِ الخُزآمى
هآ نحن نعود لكم من جديد..
,
,
,

نعود ونحمل معنآ اطيب لقاء..  وطيف انسان يتلألأ ضياءه في كل  زاويه هنا..


صاحب سياسة غامضة ..


قلمه خَط كل مميز .. لهُ حضور حتى في غيابه


تفرد بـ رُقي طرحه وتفكيره..


فقد استطاع الدخول الى هذا العالم من بيته الصغير وامله الكبير ..


احد مؤسسي هذا الصرح ..


:: يعني بالمختصر مخضرم ::


فلنرحب بضيفِنا الكريم 


**..محمد الـ* *ع** ـزام ..
**

مَرآحبْ فيكـ محمد في كرسي الاعتراف..
,
,


**سُعدآء بتًوآجدك مِعنآ
**




في البداية عرفنا على بطاقتك الشخصية ..


اسمك ؟
ع ـمرك ؟ 
مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟
ع ـملك ؟
الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟
هوايآتك ؟
..

وتمنيآتي لكـَ بـ  قضآء أسعد الاوقآت*
*


**كل الود لأرواحكم .. !!*

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا اهلا صديقة 
صراحة مابستحق كل هالحكي اللي حكيتيه بالنهاية بكون عضو مثل باقي الاعضاء لخدمة منتديات الحصن الاردنية 



الاسم : محمد العزام 

العمر : 27 سنة 

المؤهل التعليمي : بكالوريس علوم سياسية ( تفريع قانون ) 

العمل : قطاع الاتصالات ( شركة امنية )

الحالة الاجتماعية : اعزب 

الهوايات : الكتابات وزي ماحكيت قبل هيك السياسية الطابع العام لكتاباتي 




وبتمنى اكون خفيف ظل عليكم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*صدقني ثاني مره ما رح استضيفكـ  بعدين هالحكي قليل عليك 
.. والله نورت ويا هلا فيكـ

معلومات ممتازه 

.. 


ابدأ اسأل ولا اخليها شوي لحتى توخذ راحتك*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*بشكرك صديقة على استضافة شخصية مميزة في هذا المنتدى 

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخ محمد في كرسي الاعتراف 

نورة الكرسي يا غالي 


راح أسئل كم سؤال خفاف  لتكون مروق جاوبهم براحتك 


1_ من قدوة محمد العزام
2_ ما هي رسالتك التي تأمن بها
3_ هل أنت من النوع العصبي

وبشكرك على الاجابة مسبقا كل الود والتقدير لك 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

*صدقني ثاني مره ما رح استضيفكـ بعدين هالحكي قليل عليك 
.. والله نورت ويا هلا فيكـ

معلومات ممتازه 

.. 


ابدأ اسأل ولا اخليها شوي لحتى توخذ راحتك




الله يخليكي يارب 

لا عادي اسئلي وخذي راحتك مايهمك*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مشكور مـ ح ـمد ..

ابدأ..

لكل منا احلامه فما حلمكـ في الحياة.؟؟

كلمه ترغب في سماعها.؟؟

انسان تعتبره انت.؟؟

::

*

----------


## محمد العزام

*بشكرك صديقة على استضافة شخصية مميزة في هذا المنتدى 

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخ محمد في كرسي الاعتراف 

اهلا بحضرتك

نورة الكرسي يا غالي 
شكرا 
راح أسئل كم سؤال خفاف لتكون مروق جاوبهم براحتك 
لا الحمد لله اغلب الاوقات رايق


1_ من قدوة محمد العزام
مافي حد لقيت انو اقتدي فيه 

2_ ما هي رسالتك التي تأمن بها
صراحة حاليا بقتنع بفكرة وحدة (حب ماتعمل حتى تعمل ماتحب )سمعتها مرة بفلم وحاب اطبقها على حالي بحاول احب شغلي وارتاح فيه وبعد هيك برسم لحالي رسالتي واهدافي اول باول زي مابيحكو صح يمكن هالعمر في ناس بيحكوا انو لازم هالاساس بلشت فيه من زمان بس كانت الضروف معاندة شوي والحمد لله اتخطيتها 

3_ هل أنت من النوع العصبي
باوقات معينة بكون عصبي ولما تطلع العصبية ماحد بكون طايقني بتكون من اشد انواع العصبية   

وبشكرك على الاجابة مسبقا كل الود والتقدير لك 

شكرا على اسئلتك الحلوة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*في الوقت الحالي ..

لا اريد أن اسأل الأخ الغالي و العزيز على قلوبنا جميعاً .
 بكوني أعرفك جيداً .. وبحكم الوظيفه السابقه و التي كانت تربطنا لا اريد أن اطرح عليك بعضاً من الأسئلة لعلي أترك لكـ قسطاً من الراحه ..

محمد العزام ..

لكـ مودتي و خالص تقديري ..

سأعود فيما بعد  لأطرح عليك بعض الأسئلة ..



*

----------


## محمد العزام

*
لكل منا احلامه فما حلمكـ في الحياة.؟؟

احلام الطفولة بتمنى كل شخص بهالدنيا يسمع باسمي 

كلمه ترغب في سماعها.؟؟
بستنى بشخص معين يجي لحد عندي ويحكيلي اسف

انسان تعتبره انت.؟؟
مافهمت عليكي صديقة شو بعتبره 

::*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مساء الخير ..
أهلاً وسهلاً بـ "محمد العزام" في كرسي الإعتراف ، لكَ مني يا محمد أجمل التحايا وخالص الإحترام ..
على ما أذكر إلتقينا ذات مرة .. ولكن لم أتعرف اليك جيداً .. شعرت بأنك إنسان هاديء ومثقّف وطيّب ..
تشرفت بلقائك "محمد" وأرجو من الله ان تتكرر اللقاءات في الأيام المقبلة..

ذكرت سايقاً ان تخصصك الجامعي كان العلوم السياسية ، ولكنك تعمل الآن في مجال الإتصالات ، ألا يتعارض ذلك مع مؤهلاتك وطموحاتك؟
بمعنى هل كنت ترغب ان تعمل في مجال دراستك الجامعية وأرغمت على العمل في الإتصالات أم انك سعيد بعملك وتطمح أن تبقى فيه وتطور خبرتك أكثر؟

لي سؤال آخر ايضا :
أين تسكن؟

ارجو لكَ إقامة سعيدة في كرسي الإعتراف ولي عودة مع الأسئلة لاحقاً ان شاء الله .. 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*.. مساء الخير محمد .. كيفك.؟؟

سؤالي كان انسان تعتبره انت.؟؟ يعني انت هو وهو انت.؟؟

بتمنى تكون فهمتني..


..

ماذا تقول في ..

الاوضاع العربيه هذه الفتره..

احساسك تجاه انسان ظلمك..

افكار شباب هذا الوقت..


..
..

*

----------


## محمد العزام

*في الوقت الحالي ..

لا اريد أن اسأل الأخ الغالي و العزيز على قلوبنا جميعاً .
بكوني أعرفك جيداً .. وبحكم الوظيفه السابقه و التي كانت تربطنا لا اريد أن اطرح عليك بعضاً من الأسئلة لعلي أترك لكـ قسطاً من الراحه ..

محمد العزام ..

لكـ مودتي و خالص تقديري ..

سأعود فيما بعد لأطرح عليك بعض الأسئلة ..




بانتظار اسئلتك حبيبي معاذ*

----------


## محمد العزام

*مساء الخير ..
أهلاً وسهلاً بـ "محمد العزام" في كرسي الإعتراف ، لكَ مني يا محمد أجمل التحايا وخالص الإحترام ..
على ما أذكر إلتقينا ذات مرة .. ولكن لم أتعرف اليك جيداً .. شعرت بأنك إنسان هاديء ومثقّف وطيّب ..
تشرفت بلقائك "محمد" وأرجو من الله ان تتكرر اللقاءات في الأيام المقبلة..

ان شاء الله هدوء وانا كمان بتمنى اللقاءات تتجدد بين اعضاء منتدى الحصن 

ذكرت سايقاً ان تخصصك الجامعي كان العلوم السياسية ، ولكنك تعمل الآن في مجال الإتصالات ، ألا يتعارض ذلك مع مؤهلاتك وطموحاتك؟

اكيد بكون في تعارض وخاصة مثلا لو تسال اي شخص عن طموحه بيحكيلك اشتغل بمجال تخصصي والا ليش لاتعب كل هالسنوات بالجامعة واخر شي ما استفيد من دراستي
بمعنى هل كنت ترغب ان تعمل في مجال دراستك الجامعية وأرغمت على العمل في الإتصالات أم انك سعيد بعملك وتطمح أن تبقى فيه وتطور خبرتك أكثر؟
اكيد كنت برغب وضلت اموري هيك ماشية لفصل تخرجي انقلبت الحياة معاي اتخرجت وانا مسجل خطر بالدولة كنت بمارس السياسة بمحاضراتي وخطاباتي وكلامي كنت بفكر هالامم اللي بخطب فيها واعية ومستقلة وبالنهاية كانت كلها تحت تاثير الحس الوطني الخاطئ واتخرجت وكنت ممنوع من ممارسة اي شيء حتى كان في كتاباتي الخاصة وكنت بدي انشرها بس منعت بطريقة غبية وحاولت وحاولت بجلسات الشباب بجلسات مابنسميهم الختايره بجلسات القهاوي عرفت اجسد معنى السياسة ( انها مثل العاهرة كان الكل ليمتطيها ) حسيت الكل بيفهم فيها حسيتها شي تقليدي عند الناس وبتاسف على كلامي هاد وعملي بالاتصالات بالعكس  ما ارغمت عليه حبيته وبحاول احقق طموحي فيه لقيته اوسع واشمل كخبرة وكان بايدي اطور حالي خارج بلدي بس رفضت لاسباب شخصيه منعتني من السفر وبالعكس قاعد بحاول اشتغل بمجال شهادتي وتخصصي واثبت نفسي فيها 

لي سؤال آخر ايضا :
أين تسكن؟

بسكن بمدينة اربد _ لواء الطيبة _ قرية مخربا 

ارجو لكَ إقامة سعيدة في كرسي الإعتراف ولي عودة مع الأسئلة لاحقاً ان شاء الله ..
شكرا هدوء وبتشرف باي وقت*

----------


## محمد العزام

*.. مساء الخير محمد .. كيفك.؟؟

الله يسلمك صديقة نشكر الله 

سؤالي كان انسان تعتبره انت.؟؟ يعني انت هو وهو انت.؟؟

مافي حد صراحة اعتبرت اشخاص كثير بحياتي بس بالنهاية طلع لكل واحد شخصه واستقلاله عن الاخر

بتمنى تكون فهمتني..

فهمتك صديقة
..

ماذا تقول في ..

الاوضاع العربيه هذه الفتره..

يمكن حكيتها قبل هيك عيب علينا نشبه شي باسم الربيع العربي لانو احكيلك انا اليوم هيك اتمشيت بقريتي بالربيع وشفت كم هو الربيع بيفرح القلب وبنسي الهموم وبحل مشاكل واخر شي سمينا ثوراتنا وشبهناه بالربيع العربي هي الها اسم الغباء العربي ولو ننظر نظرة بسيطة كان عرفنا قيمة الغباء لكل دولة اسقطت وبتحاول تسقط قياداتها مابقدر احكي عن العقل العربي لانو الكل عارفه وبيعرف تفكير الشعب العربي وراء كلمات رنانة بسمعها من الغرب على اساس الحرية والمساواة وحقوق الانسان وبالنهاية لمصالح غربية او بالوقت الحالي بنسميه الشرق الاوسط الجديد اللي راح تنقلب فيه الخريطة ومن مئات السنين وهم بدهم يعملوا هالمشروع .....

احساسك تجاه انسان ظلمك..
كثير اللي ظلموني عشان هيك احساسي مشتت بينهم والحمد لله على كل شي 

افكار شباب هذا الوقت..

افكار سخيفة مابقصد الكل بس الطابع  العام هيك .... كيف يحب وكيف يتسلى وكيف يمشي يومه بدون وعي مجرد انو يظهر بلباسه وكيف يرفع شعراته وكيف ينزل بنطلونه وكيف بدها تلبس وكيف بدها تغري غيرها كانو بحلقة لعرض الازياء مافي حس للرجولة عند الشباب انا بقعد مع اصحابي اول موضوع بينحكى فيه كان واحد حكالي تعرف ياعزام انا اليوم حكيت مع بنت انا اليوم زبطت بنت انا هالبنت الفلانية حاطها براسي ....... وجلالة الملك بخطاباته بنادي وبيعمل بمفهوم الشباب ......*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

**بدي احييكـ على هيك تفكير ..

رجعتلك محمد سؤالي لـ إلك

كيف تعرفت على منتدى الحصن ومين اول عضو هون ارتحتله.؟؟

::
::*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*:: عدنا,,

برأيكـ,,

هل يفيد الاعتذار إن آتى متأخراً ، أم يزيد الجرح ألماّ..!؟!*

----------


## محمد العزام

رجعتلك محمد سؤالي لـ إلك

كيف تعرفت على منتدى الحصن ومين اول عضو هون ارتحتله.؟؟


اهلا وسهلا فيكي صديقة باي وقت 
المنتدى اتعرفت عليه لما كنت اشتغل بمحل نت كان يجي لعندي هالشباب ويدخلوا  على المنتدى وبسمعهم يحكوا منتدى الحصن ومنتدى الحصن اولهم معاذ وثانيهم محمد حورية فقررت اشارك بالمنتدى والحمد لله دخلنا واروع من هيك ناس مافي صراحة 

بالنسبة لاول عضو ارتحت لالو كانت زهرة التوليب جد كانت اكثر من رائعة بتقدري تحكي انسانة بمعنى الكلمة صاحبة فكر راقي ومبدعة الله يسهل امورها وين ماكانت 
وبالنهاية كل الاعضاء خير وبركة والحمد لله

----------


## دموع الغصون

منور الكرسي "محمد العزام " 
بتمنى تستمتع معنا متل ما نحنا أكيد رح ننبسط بوجودك 
مشكورة " صديقة " على المجهود المميز

رح أبدأ بأول جزء من أسئلتي 

بسم الله "

" أسئلة شخصية "
صفة تحب وجودها فيك ؟ 
صفة بتتمنى تغيرها فيك ؟
كلمة لا تقدر بثمن ؟
متى يبدأ الصمت عندك ؟
متى تنسحب من الحوار ؟


" تفضيلات "
الطعام المفضل ؟
المشروب المفضل ؟
الشاعر المفضل ؟
اللون المفضل ؟
الرياضة المفضلة ؟
الشهر المفضل ؟
الفصل المفضل ؟
الرقم المفضل ؟
الأسم المفضل ؟
اللقب المفضل ؟
الدولة المفضلة ؟
المدينة المفضلة ؟


أجب " بنعم " أو" لا " 
هل أنت ... !
طموح  
متفائل 
عصبي 
مزاجي 
حنون 
متشائم 
صارم 
عنيد
مغرور 
أناني 
غيور 
منظم 
مغامر
متردد
قاسي

" عن الأعضاء "
-         شاركت في برنامج و توجب عليك الإتصال بصديق بمن تتصل من الأعضاء ؟ 
-         عضو تتابع جديده باستمرار ؟
-         عضو تقدم له وردة ؟
-         عضو هادئ ؟
-         عضو توقيعه جميل ؟
-         عضو ردوده مميزة ؟
-         عضو شخصيته رائعة ؟
-         عضو قريب من تفكيرك ؟
-         عضو عصبي؟
-         عضو طموح ؟
أكيد لي عودة

----------


## محمد العزام

*:: عدنا,,

اهلا فيكي صديقة 

برأيكـ,,

هل يفيد الاعتذار إن آتى متأخراً ، أم يزيد الجرح ألماّ..!؟!
حسب الموقف صديقة في اعتذارات زي مابنحكي تشفي الغليل وتشفي الجرح وفي منها بتزيد بس الطابع انها بتشفي الجرح بس الكل بالنهاية لازم يعترف باخطاءه كيف ماكانت العواقب 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

" أسئلة شخصية "
صفة تحب وجودها فيك ؟    طيبة القلب 
صفة بتتمنى تغيرها فيك ؟     بحب كل صفاتي   
كلمة لا تقدر بثمن ؟      الصداقة 
متى يبدأ الصمت عندك ؟     طول يومي وانا بحكي بس بسكت لما بدخل البيت  
متى تنسحب من الحوار ؟    وقت مايكون الحوار مع انسان جاهل 


" تفضيلات "
الطعام المفضل ؟    الكبسة 
المشروب المفضل ؟  عصير الفراولة 
الشاعر المفضل ؟   نزار قباني .... حامد زيد 
اللون المفضل ؟     الاسود 
الرياضة المفضلة ؟   كرة القدم 
الشهر المفضل ؟     شهر 2 شباط 
الفصل المفضل ؟    الربيع
الرقم المفضل ؟     الرقم 9 
الأسم المفضل ؟      للبنت ( راما )  للشب ( خالد )
اللقب المفضل ؟      بحب لقب (ابو عريب )  كثير بنادوني فيه 
الدولة المفضلة ؟    المانيا 
المدينة المفضلة ؟   ميونخ  


أجب " بنعم " أو" لا " 
هل أنت ... !
طموح     نعم  
متفائل     نعم 
عصبي   نوعا ما (بس الطابع العام لسؤالك ) لا 
مزاجي   نعم 
حنون     نعم
متشائم    لا 
صارم    نعم 
عنيد      نعم 
مغرور   لا 
أناني     لا 
غيور    نعم 
منظم     نعم 
مغامر    نعم 
متردد    نعم
قاسي    لا 

" عن الأعضاء "
- شاركت في برنامج و توجب عليك الإتصال بصديق بمن تتصل من الأعضاء ؟  دموع الغصون  
- عضو تتابع جديده باستمرار ؟     معاذ ... دموع 
- عضو تقدم له وردة ؟    محمد حورية (ماي لايف )
- عضو هادئ ؟      هدوء 
- عضو توقيعه جميل ؟   معاذ  
- عضو ردوده مميزة ؟   امجاد الشيوخ 
- عضو شخصيته رائعة ؟    صديقة بنت الشديفات 
- عضو قريب من تفكيرك ؟      دموع الغصون 
- عضو عصبي؟    مافي حد 
- عضو طموح ؟    مالاحظت على حد كمان

----------


## دموع الغصون

"الطفولة "
-         شو كانو يدلعوك وانت صغير ؟
-         شو أكثر فترة أطفال كنت تحبها ؟
-         أكثر لعبه كنت تلعبها ؟
-         أكثر قصة كنت تحب تسمعها قبل لتنام ؟
-         أكثر صديق بالطفولة كنت تحبه ؟
-         صفه كانت بتغلب عليك و أنت طفل ؟
-         أكثر لون كنت تلبسه و أنت طفل ؟
-         أول كلمة حكيتها ؟
-         أول كلمة كتبتها بالعربي ؟
-         أول كلمة كتبتها بالانجلش ؟
-         شو أكثر كلمة كنت تحكيها بس تنغاض من حد ويزعلك – شو كنت تسب عليه يعني - ؟
-         مكانك المفضل لما كنت صغير ؟
-         موقف بحكولك ياه اهلك لهلا - من طفولتك أكيد - ؟
-         بشو بتتميز طفولتك ؟
-         من مين كنت تغار وانت صغير ؟
-         بمين كنت متعلق أكثر شيء ؟
-         لعبه من الطفولة لهلا محتفظ فيها ؟
-         شيء من الطفولة ما بتنساه أبدا ؟
-         كل حد فينا بحكي بدي أكبر منشان كذا ، شو الكذا يلي كبر منشانه محمد ؟


شو سهلين الأسئلة و لا متعبين ازا متعبين اختصرهم 

و أكيد لي عودة

----------


## محمد العزام

"الطفولة "
- شو كانو يدلعوك وانت صغير ؟           ابو حميد
- شو أكثر فترة أطفال كنت تحبها ؟          افتح ياسمسم .... المناهل
- أكثر لعبه كنت تلعبها ؟                     كرة القدم (كانوا يحكولي الهداف )
- أكثر قصة كنت تحب تسمعها قبل لتنام ؟              ليلى والذئب 
- أكثر صديق بالطفولة كنت تحبه ؟                      ابن عمتي 
- صفه كانت بتغلب عليك و أنت طفل ؟                    السكوت 
- أكثر لون كنت تلبسه و أنت طفل ؟                    اللون الكحلي 
- أول كلمة حكيتها ؟                                   بابا 
- أول كلمة كتبتها بالعربي ؟                          باسم ورباب
- أول كلمة كتبتها بالانجلش ؟                        me 
- شو أكثر كلمة كنت تحكيها بس تنغاض من حد ويزعلك – شو كنت تسب عليه يعني - ؟  الله يلعنك 
- مكانك المفضل لما كنت صغير ؟                       بيت جدي 
- موقف بحكولك ياه اهلك لهلا - من طفولتك أكيد - ؟                مرة وقعت على راسي وغيبت وصارت امي تصيح واختي الكبيرة انقذت الموقف وصحتني 
- بشو بتتميز طفولتك ؟                     بالهدوء 
- من مين كنت تغار وانت صغير ؟             ولا حد 
- بمين كنت متعلق أكثر شيء ؟                اختي الكبيرة 
- لعبه من الطفولة لهلا محتفظ فيها ؟                  سيارة صغيرة 
- شيء من الطفولة ما بتنساه أبدا ؟                     مرة ضربت ابن عمتي اللي هو اعز صديق وصارت يحكوا الاولاد اللي كانوا معانا ابو عاود ضرب ام عواد 
- كل حد فينا بحكي بدي أكبر منشان كذا ، شو الكذا يلي كبر منشانه محمد ؟           كبرت لانو رغم سكوتي كنت احلم  اوضل اسمي لكل شخص 


شو سهلين الأسئلة و لا متعبين ازا متعبين اختصرهم   
لا عنجد حلوين دموع وخفيفين

و أكيد لي عودة 

بتشرفي باي وقت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مبدع يا محمد ,,

لمين تحكي,,


شكرا
للاسف اني عرفتك
ما بنساك


,,,,,,,

للحياه مسارات منها سعاده او حزن.. لو كنت تمتلك السعاده مين اول انسان تعطيه اياها.؟؟

لو عرض النسيان للبيع هل تشتريه ,, ولماذا.؟؟

كلمه لـ..

الاردن

والديك

انسان بتحبه

شعوب العالم

المنتدى

حسان القضاه

الاعضاء


,,,

سنعووووووود*  :SnipeR (56):

----------


## shams spring

*اهلا وسهلا فيك* *~~ محمد العزام ~~*
*
خد وقتك وجاوب عن هالاسئلة بكل* *اريحيه ^_^**



 1) ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

2) الان بعد كل تجارب الحياة ومواقفك تجاهها ....هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟

3) اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

4) ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت مليون ؟

51) في أي قرار تتخذه هل ..... تحكم عقلك أم قلبك فيه ... ؟؟ ومن الأسبق فالتحكيم 
 قلبك أم عقلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 6)  هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ 

  7)  مالفـرق بين الحب والصداقة ؟ وهل يمكن ان يسلكا طرق الغيرة ؟

8) هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

9) هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟

10) عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

 11)  أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟

12) هل انت مدمن تفكير؟


13)من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

 14)  ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..
 الخيانة ..
 المرأه..
 الصداقة ..
 النميمة ..
 النفاق .. 


* :Eh S(7): *
ولي عودة ان شاء الله ^_^ 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

*مبدع يا محمد ,,

**شكرا صديقة* *

لمين تحكي,,


شكرا    * *   لقلبي* *
للاسف اني عرفتك      * *  لشخص عرفته قبل سنة عملني لعبة بحياته**
ما بنساك                   * * دليلة الجزائرية* *


,,,,,,,

للحياه مسارات منها سعاده او حزن.. لو كنت تمتلك السعاده مين اول انسان تعطيه اياها.؟؟  
ماببخلها على حد اتعرفت عليه بحياتي وحاس بالياس داخل قلبه 

لو عرض النسيان للبيع هل تشتريه ,, ولماذا.؟؟

اكيد بشتريه لو كان بفلوس كان اشتريته لاني تعبت وانا بحاول انسى 

كلمه لـ..

الاردن     بتضل وطني مهما صار*كفاني أموت على أرضها ..
وأدفن فيها ..
* والديك    امي بشكرك ... والدي الله يرحمك وانا اسف كان نفسك تشوفني متخرج من جامعتي وسامحني 

انسان بتحبه      خليك واثق في  (بحاول ادخل واعمل كل شي لاجلك )

شعوب العالم      بتمنى السلام لكل الشعوب 

المنتدى           بقلبي والله هالمنتدى واسمه مابروح من بالي 

حسان القضاه           برفعلك القبعة احتراما حسان  من اروع الشخصيات اللي اتعرفت عليهم بحياتي 

الاعضاء                اروع من هيك مافي اعضاء كان الاعضاء اللي اسسو المنتدى او الحاليين اتعلمت منكم الكثير بتشكركم من كل كل قلبي وبتمنى ماتزعلوا مني 


,,,

سنعووووووود   *  :SnipeR (56):     اهلا فيكي صديقة باي وقت

----------


## محمد العزام

*

1) ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

**بعتبر حالي انو مازلت في البداية ... اللي عشتها كانت قاسية شوي وبحاول اتخطاها والحمد لله** 


2) الان بعد كل تجارب الحياة ومواقفك تجاهها ....هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟

**اكيد لا** 

3) اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

**توحيدها وجنسية وحدة وخيرات البلاد للكل* *


4) ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت مليون ؟

**بتمنى ما اربحهم ( صاحب المال تعبان ) لو ربحتهم اول شي بسافر هيك بزيارة لمدينة نيودلهي* *


51) في أي قرار تتخذه هل ..... تحكم عقلك أم قلبك فيه ... ؟؟ ومن الأسبق فالتحكيم 
قلبك أم عقلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

**اكيد عقلي** 


6) هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ 

**لاتندم ابدا .... فلو كان الماضي جيد فهذا رائع ولو كان سيئا فهذه خبرة 
اهم شي نتعلم من اخطاء الماضي

7) مالفـرق بين الحب والصداقة ؟ وهل يمكن ان يسلكا طرق الغيرة ؟

**الصداقة بعتبرها اشمل من الحب خاصة اذا كان الحب مثل حب هالايام صارت كلمة بحبك تطلع من شخص لشخص ثاني بوقت قياسي بس يمكن الصداقة تولد الحب بس مابضن العكس بحال انتهاء الحب اذا كان حب صادق وانتهى مابضن يرجعوا لصداقة* * 

8) هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

**اكيد موجودة .... بس ضمن حدود**

9) هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟
نسبة المنظر او ملابس الشخص مابتتجاوز عندي 20 % او اقل لحتى اخذ انطباعي 

**
**10) عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

بضل اكل باضافري .... بتمنى انساها 


11) أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟
لحد هلا مافي سنوات حسيت انها كانت حلوة بحياتي بنتظر بالمستقبل

12) هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
كثير بفكر 

13)من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

مافي حد 

14) ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..
الخيانة ..          احقر شي بالعالم  بحسها كلمة صارت زي الهوا عند الناس 
المرأه..         مكلمة لدين الرجل 
الصداقة ..       شعور رائع
النميمة ..        اسلوب غبي للحسد ... قريبة منها بعتقد
النفاق ..          بحسوا زي القناع .. الشخص المنافق بكل موقف بكون بشكل مغاير عن اللي قبله 


* :Eh S(7): *
ولي عودة ان شاء الله ^_^ 

اهلا وسهلا فيكي باي وقت*

----------


## mylife079

*كيفك محمد اسف على التاخير

عندي كم سؤال بنفس الوقت استفسار 

1- آخر مشاريعك العاطفيه

2- مشاريعك العمليه

3- ناوي تستقر ؟ ومتى ؟

4 - كيف الحياة معك ؟

5 - انسان تحن اليه ؟

6 - اكثر الامور بتوخذ مساحة من التفكير عندك ؟

7 - احلى ايام عشتها ومع مين ؟

8 - شخص ما رح تسامحه ؟

9 - شخص عزيز على قلبك ؟

10 - قلبك كتير طيب انا هيك بعرف من وين الطيبه كلها ؟؟

11 - كتير انا بحبك وتشرفت كتير بمعرفتك شو رايك ؟؟

على راسي اخوي محمد 


جاوب وانت ساكت يا خلال المشاكل*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مرحبا خيو كيفك.؟؟

بس حبيت اسلم عليك*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*مساء الخير محمد من جديد
مشكور على الاجابات المميزة 

عندي كم سؤال

1_  ما أحب الايام لديك
2_ ما أجمل موضوع عجبك في هذا المنتدى
3_ شو شعورك عندما يسئلك أي أحد 
4_ هل أنت تحب سماع الموسيقى الهادئة
5_ بما انك بتشتغل في شركة أمنية وأجاك أتصال مزعج كيف بتتصرف معه
6_ شو بيعنيلك كل من
الليل
النهار
القمر
الوفاء
الغدر

وبشكرك على الايجابة مسبقا أتمنى أكون خفيف الظل عليك 
مودتي 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

*كيفك محمد اسف على التاخير

اهلا محمد ... ولايهمك بتشرف باي وقت 

عندي كم سؤال بنفس الوقت استفسار 

1- آخر مشاريعك العاطفيه

حاليا مافي ....

2- مشاريعك العمليه

العملية لساتني بنفس شغلي بس نسيت احكيلك قدمت لبرا من جديد واحتمال كبير اقابل الاسبوع الجاي لشركات بدبي وان شاء الله خير 

3- ناوي تستقر ؟ ومتى ؟

كل واحد بيبحث عن الاستقرار ... متى صراحة مابعرف او لسى مش مفكر بالموضوع يعني بتيجي لحالها مابتسمع بيوم والا انا بحكي معك وبعزمك على خطبتي 

4 - كيف الحياة معك ؟

احلى من هيك مافي .... مبسوط عليها بكفي النعم اللي موجوده نعمة الاهل اولها واصحاب مثلك وضحكة ماتفارقني هاد اهم شي 

5 - انسان تحن اليه ؟

مافي انسان بهالوقت بياخذ مساحة من تفكيري لحتى احن لاله 

6 - اكثر الامور بتوخذ مساحة من التفكير عندك ؟

التفكير كيف بدي احقق طموحاتي واهدافي 

7 - احلى ايام عشتها ومع مين ؟

ماعشت ايام حلوة مع حد ...صح كانت بدايتها حلوة زي مابتحكي مع انسانة حبيتها بس نهايتها كانت ماساة عشان هيك مابعتبرها شي حلو بالعكس صارت مجرد ذكريات مش اكثر 

8 - شخص ما رح تسامحه ؟

انسانة اسمها لينا مع التحفظ باسم العيلة .... يمكن مابصير احكي اسماء خاصة داخل منتدى بس اللي بقلبي على راس لساني 

9 - شخص عزيز على قلبك ؟

بكون بكذب اذا ماحكيتلك انو انت اعز شخص عندي ومدحت اكثر من اخوان لالي 

10 - قلبك كتير طيب انا هيك بعرف من وين الطيبه كلها ؟؟

انخلقت هيك وقبل كل شي ( طيبتي اتعبتني وانستني كل شروري )

11 - كتير انا بحبك وتشرفت كتير بمعرفتك شو رايك ؟؟

وانا كمان محمد وبشكر الضروف اللي جمعتني فيك وعرفتني على شخص مثلك لو ماحكيت مارح اقدر احكيلك كم انا بعتز فيك وبقلبك اللي زي العسل الايام اللي اشتغلتها معك والله مانسيتها ولا رح انساها

على راسي اخوي محمد 

يسلم راسك محمد 


جاوب وانت ساكت يا خلال المشاكل

حاضر هيني جاوبت انت بتامر امر*  :SnipeR (12):

----------


## محمد العزام

*مرحبا خيو كيفك.؟؟**
ياهلا ياهلا بخيتي ... الحمد لله تمام التمام 

بس حبيت اسلم عليك 

الله يسلمك ربي ويحفظك*

----------


## محمد العزام

*مساء الخير محمد من جديد

مسا الورد 

مشكور على الاجابات المميزة 
شكرا 

عندي كم سؤال

1_ ما أحب الايام لديك

الحمد لله كل ايامي بحبها واللي مابحبها بنساها بسرعة 

2_ ما أجمل موضوع عجبك في هذا المنتدى

والله مواضيع كلها بتجنن ماف شي معين كلها مواضيع جميلة 

3_ شو شعورك عندما يسئلك أي أحد 

حسب طبيعة السؤال بس اكثر الاسئلة اللي بحبها اللي بتكون سياسية وبالنهاية بكون مبسوط من اي حد بسالني بحسه بده ياخذ فكرة مني او معلومة او تجربة عشان هيك بكون مبسوط 

4_ هل أنت تحب سماع الموسيقى الهادئة

اكيد مابحب اسمع غير هيك 

5_ بما انك بتشتغل في شركة أمنية وأجاك أتصال مزعج كيف بتتصرف معه

اول شي بعرف اسمه من النظام اللي عندي وبحكي معاه بكل رواق وبحاول اعرف سبب اتصاله وصراحة كثير عملت صحبة من ورا هيك بحكي معاه وبكون معاه علاقة صحبة 

6_ شو بيعنيلك كل من
الليل     بعتبره صديقي 
النهار     بحب يشرق النهار على كل شي حلو 
القمر      اجمل شي نقدر نشبه فيه انسان عزيز على قلبنا 
الوفاء         طبع نادر بالبشر 
الغدر          طبع صار بكثرة بالبشر 

وبشكرك على الايجابة مسبقا أتمنى أكون خفيف الظل عليك 
شكرا على اسئلتك ...  حلوة وخفيفة بنفس الوقت 
مودتي*

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا محمد على الاجابات الحلوة منك 

على راسي والله يا زوء انت ...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور على الاجابات الحلوه جد مافي أحلى من الطفوله وعفويتها 

كم سؤال عالسريع 

1- لمن تهدي 
" وردة بيضاء " 
" كتاب الله- القرآن الكريم- "
" قلم رصاص وممحاه "
" رسالة فارغة "
" دبدوب "
" دفتر ذكرياتك "
" مصباح علاء الدين "
" أكتر أغنيه بتحبها "
" قنديل الأمل "
" صندوق النسيان "
" شريحة أمنية "

... ... ...

2- اختار 5 أعضاء من القدامى واوصفلنا ياهم بجمله ؟
3- اقرب ثلاث أقسام لنفسك ؟
4- موقف حصل معك بمنتديات الحصن ولن تنساه أبداً ؟
5- موقف من حياتك مارح تحكيه إلا لأولادك مستقبلاً ؟ 


بتمنى يكونو خفاف الاسئلة ومابعرف جد كتبتهم عالسريع

----------


## محمد العزام

كم سؤال عالسريع 

1- لمن تهدي 
" وردة بيضاء " 
لنفسي 

" كتاب الله- القرآن الكريم- "

لوالدي رحمه الله 

" قلم رصاص وممحاه "

لعقلي بس مش هلا وقتها لو كانت من زمان كان احسن كان كتب حاضره بقلم هالرصاص وبسرعة محاه 

" رسالة فارغة "

للزمن

" دبدوب "

مافي حد 

" دفتر ذكرياتك "

بحتفظ فيه لنفسي 

" مصباح علاء الدين "

لشخص بعرفه حاب يحقق طموح اكبر بكثير من ارادته ونصحته هالشي صعب بس مش راضي يستوعب علي بهديه هالمصباح يمكن يحقق هالطموح 

" أكتر أغنيه بتحبها "

طبعا ام كلثوم بالمقدمة بس مافي اغنية معينة لالها بفضلها عن الثانية 
بس في اغنية لفضل شاكر ويارا (اخذني معك ) بموت فيها 

" قنديل الأمل "

لصديقة عزيزة على قلبي وبحكيلها لسى في امل واذا مو مصدقة بهديكي هالقنديل 

" صندوق النسيان "

للماضي اللي عشته وخاصة بشهر 9 اللي راح وبحكيي لهالماضي ماتخاف في صندوق للنسيان بحبسك فيه عشان هيك حاولي تطلع من ذاكرتي 

" شريحة أمنية "

مابحب اهدي شريحة لحد بس قبل اسبوع اعطيت شخص خط على حسابي كان بحاجة لالو معاه تلفون من غير شريحة 
... ... ...

2- اختار 5 أعضاء من القدامى واوصفلنا ياهم بجمله ؟

زهرة التوليب ... احمد الزعبي ... غسان .... اميرة قوس النصر ....دموع الورد 
اصحاب اقلام رائعة 

3- اقرب ثلاث أقسام لنفسك ؟

المنتدى العام ... المنتدى السياسي ...في حب الله نلتقي 

4- موقف حصل معك بمنتديات الحصن ولن تنساه أبداً ؟

اللي داخل المنتدى كان زي ماحكيتلك لما كنت بحكيلهم عن الجن وما جن 
خارج المنتدى طبعا ولا كان عاجبني العجب ولا الصيام برجب كنت بشتغل بمحل انترنت فجاة دخل على شخص وصار يسالني عن المنتدى وعيوبه وصرت اشكيله بالنهاية طلع حسان 

5- موقف من حياتك مارح تحكيه إلا لأولادك مستقبلاً ؟ 

كان في موقف صار معاي بالبيت وصدقيني كان اسوأ اسبوعين بحياتي كان تخرجي وصارت مشكلة بالبيت وعلى اثرها تعب والدي واتوفى وفجاة لقينا كل هالناس بعدت عنا (كل واحد بحاله ) واقرب الناس لالي ... بس الحمد لله 


بتمنى يكونو خفاف الاسئلة ومابعرف جد كتبتهم عالسريع 

الله يعطيكي العافية ماقصرتي والله ... اسئلة جد رجعتني لورا كثير 
منها الحلو ومنها السيء 
بتشكرك دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

بشكرك كتير على اجاباتك بتمنى تكون استمتعت وبعتزر منك لو رجعتك لذكريات سيئه بس لو ماكان بحياتك شي سيء ماكان هلا حسيت بحلاوتها 
بشكرك مره تانية على الاجابات

واكيد لي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## shams spring

:Icon2:  *مسا الخير محمد كيفك؟؟ وكيف الكرسي معك ؟؟

يسلمو كتير على الإجابات الرائعة استمتعت بقرائتها ^_^

حابه ادخلك بالسياسة شوي ... كونك بتحبها*  :Icon2: * 

خد راحتك بالاجابة *  :SnipeR (48): *

1. شو رأيك بالازمة السورية - بغض النظر عن - الربيع العربي - ؟؟؟

2. برأيك ما هو الحل المناسب لهذه الازمة ؟؟

3. كم المدرة الزمنية (بالشهور\ بالسنوات ) التي تقدرها لانتهاء هذه الازمة ؟؟

4. اعطي نسبة بالمئة للجهة يلي بتعتقد انها المسؤولة عن حدوث هذه الازمة :

 * بشار الاسد ...

 *اسرائيل ...

 * حزب الله و ايران ....

 * الدول العربية ...

 * امريكا ....

 * حزب معين ... مين ؟؟؟

- واذا في جهة تانية بتعتقد انها مسؤولة اذكرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ولي عودة ان شاء الله ^_^*

----------


## محمد العزام

بشكرك كتير على اجاباتك بتمنى تكون استمتعت وبعتزر منك لو رجعتك لذكريات سيئه بس لو ماكان بحياتك شي سيء ماكان هلا حسيت بحلاوتها 
بشكرك مره تانية على الاجابات
واكيد لي عودة ان شاء الله



وانا بتشكرك كثير .... بتنوري باي وقت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*نظراً للظروف الجويه,, 

سؤالي محمد بتحب هيك جو ولا لأأأأ.؟؟

...

بما انك من طلاب جامعتي العزيزه .. بتحب الجامعه ولا لا .؟؟

اكثر كليه بتحبها ,,..؟؟

لو رجع الزمن ترجع تدرس فيها .؟؟ بنفس التخصص,, ولا تغير .؟؟

محتفظ بكتبك ودفاترك ولا لا .؟؟


.. جوله يرموكيه ..

,,

*

----------


## محمد العزام

*مسا الخير محمد كيفك؟؟ وكيف الكرسي معك ؟؟

مسا الورد  ... الحمد لله تمام .... لا ماشاء الله الكرسي بجنن

يسلمو كتير على الإجابات الرائعة استمتعت بقرائتها ^_^

حابه ادخلك بالسياسة شوي ... كونك بتحبها*  :Icon2: * 

خد راحتك بالاجابة* *

1. شو رأيك بالازمة السورية - بغض النظر عن - الربيع العربي - ؟؟؟
يمكن جميع ارائنا تختلف عن الواقع لانه بكل بساطة احنا مش عايشين هالاجواء اللي بعيشها كانت القيادة السورية او الشعب السوري نفسه ... ثاني شي مابنقدر نفصل الثورة السورية عن الربيع العربي لانها امتداد لهالربيع وامتداد لما بتسميه الشعوب لثورات التحرير ... داخل سورية في 3 اطراف جزء من اللي بيحصل 
الطرف الاول ... المؤيدين
الطرف الثاني ... المعارضين 
الطرف الثالث ... زي مابيحكولهم الشبيحة 
انا شايف الطرف الثالث هو المشكل وهو اللي بثير المعارضين للحكم .. هو صار المتحكم باللعبة السياسية داخل سورية 



2. برأيك ما هو الحل المناسب لهذه الازمة ؟؟

التنحي 

3. كم المدرة الزمنية (بالشهور\ بالسنوات ) التي تقدرها لانتهاء هذه الازمة ؟؟


بتوقع رح تاخذ فترة طويلة يعني مش اقل من 3 شهور 


4. اعطي نسبة بالمئة للجهة يلي بتعتقد انها المسؤولة عن حدوث هذه الازمة :

* بشار الاسد ... 10%

*اسرائيل ...  70%


* حزب الله و ايران ....0% 

* الدول العربية ......100%

* امريكا .... 80%

* حزب معين ... مين ؟؟؟ مابتوقع في احزاب ... دول اللي بتتحكم وظهرت من خلال النسب اللي ذكرتها 

- واذا في جهة تانية بتعتقد انها مسؤولة اذكرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معروفة ... بالاساس امريكا 

ولي عودة ان شاء الله ^_^

اهلا وسهلا فيكي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## محمد العزام

*سؤالي محمد بتحب هيك جو ولا لأأأأ.؟؟

اكيد بحيها

...

بما انك من طلاب جامعتي العزيزه .. بتحب الجامعه ولا لا .؟؟

كنت بكره اسم الجامعة 

اكثر كليه بتحبها ,,..؟؟

كلية الاداب 

لو رجع الزمن ترجع تدرس فيها .؟؟ بنفس التخصص,, ولا تغير .؟؟
لا بدرسه نفسه ... تخصص كثير حلو 
محتفظ بكتبك ودفاترك ولا لا .؟؟

اكيد محتفظ فيهم 

.. جوله يرموكيه ..
ههههههههه يا اهلا وسهلا بزميلتي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من مبارح وعدتك ببارت أسئله جد يكون بغلب ورح اوفي بوعدي 

" المنتدى "

1- أكتر موضوع لإلك حبيته ؟
2- أكتر موضوع لإلك حسيته طالع من قلبك  ؟
3- أكتر نص لإلك حسيته مميز وقوي أدبياً و فكرياً ؟
4- أكتر نص لإلك قريب منك وبعبر عن شي جواتك ويعتبر الأميز في نفسك ؟
5- اختار 5 أقسام مميزة بنفسك و اختار أكتر موضوع مميز بهي الأقسام و محبب بالنسبه الك ؟
6- موضوع من القدام في ذكريات و لهلا بترجع تتصفحه ؟
7- اختار 10 أعضاء بمختلف مراحل الحصن و أوصل كل عضو بجمله 

مبدئياً هدول مناح لسا ما خلصت عن المنتدى راجعتلك

----------


## محمد العزام

> 





خير مالك تحتجي وكمان 3 مرات تحتجي 
اطلبي واتمني صديقة خير شو بدك

----------


## محمد العزام

من مبارح وعدتك ببارت أسئله جد يكون بغلب ورح اوفي بوعدي 
هيك شايف 

" المنتدى "

1- أكتر موضوع لإلك حبيته ؟هنا بدات ....وهناك انتهيت 

2- أكتر موضوع لإلك حسيته طالع من قلبك ؟
المذلة القومية العربية .. 

3- أكتر نص لإلك حسيته مميز وقوي أدبياً و فكرياً ؟

كتاباتي الاخيرة لاحلى ماكتب لها قلبي ولاحلى ماعاشته سنيني فداء لها كانت في حياتي كورق اليانصيب رابحا او خسرا ...فكانت الخسارة هي نهاية الطريق ...... طبعا لاقوي لافكريا ولا ادبيا 

4- أكتر نص لإلك قريب منك وبعبر عن شي جواتك ويعتبر الأميز في نفسك ؟

مرة قرات جملة وحبيتها ( ما اصعب ان نحب من يؤلمنا وما اصعب ان نتالم ممن نحب بعيدين نحن وكم من قريب يغيب ولو كان ملئ المكان فلا البعد يعني غياب الوجوه ولا الشوق يعرف قيد المكان )

5- اختار 5 أقسام مميزة بنفسك و اختار أكتر موضوع مميز بهي الأقسام و محبب بالنسبه الك ؟
موضوع ( كيف اخاف منه وهو حبيبي ) 

6- موضوع من القدام في ذكريات و لهلا بترجع تتصفحه ؟

موضوع تراهات ماقبل النوم 


7- اختار 10 أعضاء بمختلف مراحل الحصن و أوصل كل عضو بجمله 

دموع الغصون : كتاباتك اكثر من رائعة وفكر راقي لابعد الحدود 
حسان : وجودك بالمنتدى الو اثر كبير في نفس الاعضاء 
محمد حورية : صدقني مافي شي بيستاهل انك تفكر فيه 
معاذ ملحم : الحياة ابسط من هيك اللي باعك بيعه ولاتسال عنه 
صديقة : روحك معطرة بخفة الدم حاولي تستمري على هيك 
روان : صورك الرمزية عنجد مش حلوة ..1% تفكير بتغيري كل هالصور 
امجاد الشيوخ : تعليقاتك مميزة وبحب اتابعها
ان الله يراك : نيك نيم حلو ياريت الكل يتعظ فيه ويعرف انو بالفعل محاسب عند الله بافعاله واقواله 
هدوء عاصف : شخصيتك حلوة وهادئة اسم على مسمى 
زهرة التوليب : كنتي مميزة كثير وياريت ارجع اشوف تعليقاتك بالمنتدى 

مبدئياً هدول مناح لسا ما خلصت عن المنتدى راجعتلك 

يا اهلا وسهلا فيكي باي وقت دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو محمد على الاجابات الرائعة ، طبعاً شهادة حق موضوع " المذلة القومية العربية " رائع جداً بتمنى تستمر فيه 

هلا بالنسبه للاسئله كنو بالسؤال الخامس في غش و اختصرتها على قسم واحد وموضوع واحد بس يلا مو مشكله 

أكيد انبسطت كتير باجاباتك 

و لي عودة للاسئلة إن شاء الله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يا هلا بـ محمد كيفك.؟؟ اخبارك.؟؟ 



انا احتجيت لانك ما جاوبت على اسئلتي,,

بس منيح جاوبت عليهم الله يسعدك

,,

ذكرى تحتفظ بها ولن تنساها,؟؟

اكثر اغنيه بتحبها لفيروز.؟؟


شيء لن تندم على تركه.؟؟

دوله تتمنى زيارتها.؟؟

..

سنعود ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مساء الخيرات محمد 
كيفك شو أخبار الكرسي معك - صافيه وافيه - 
أكيد بعد هالاسئلة رح يكون تمام التمام 

طبعاً رح ريحك مني هاد أخر جزء من أسئلتي يعني بعد هالبارت براءة من جهتي 
.
.
.

بسم الله نبدأ :


- شو أكبر منبع لثقافتك ؟
- من بين الأشكال الهندسية - المثلث المربع الدائرة المستطيل ... الخ - أيهما تفضل و لماذا  ؟ 
- النادي الأردني المفضل لديك ؟
- ناديك المفضل ، لاعبك المفضل - استثني المانيا- ؟ 
- رياضتك التي تفضل ممارستها دائماً ؟
- حقيبة أسرارك عند من تودعها من الأعضاء ؟
- ما رأيك بمقولة " المرأة دمعة و الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة لكن يختبئ خلف حصونه و أسواره  " ؟
-  أكثر شخصية سياسية بتعجبك ؟
- اعضاء أثرو بشخصيتك ؟


أشتهر محمد العزام بحبه وحديثه وقدرته وتمكنه من السياسة رح اسرق هالسؤال منكو انتو يا اعضاء الحصن القداما حسب ماشفت كان لازم واساسي يمر هالسؤال على كل واحد بقعد على هالكرسي 
دولة محمد العزام تشكيلتك للوزارة تفضل 
بدنا لكل وزارة وزيد من عندك 

- و اختار 5 أعضاء و احكيلنا شو متخيل مستقبلهم ؟؟؟


الاسئله طوال وبعرف بغلبو بس سامحني بدي جوابهم كلهم بدون اي نقص

----------


## محمد العزام

*يا هلا بـ محمد كيفك.؟؟ اخبارك.؟؟ 

اهلا فيكي  صديقة ... انا الحمد لله تمام واخباري ماشي حالها 



انا احتجيت لانك ما جاوبت على اسئلتي,,

بس منيح جاوبت عليهم الله يسعدك

,,

ذكرى تحتفظ بها ولن تنساها,؟؟

 والله ذكريات كثيرة بس اكرها  لما نزفت من ايدي الدم وكتبت من دمي على ورق كلمة (    ) واعطيتها لشخص ... اكيد مابنساها  

اكثر اغنيه بتحبها لفيروز.؟؟

والله كل اغانيها حلوة ... بس اكثر اغنية بميزها (سلملي عليه )


شيء لن تندم على تركه.؟؟

اللي حبيته واعطيته قلبي ...بس طلع مش قدها 


دوله تتمنى زيارتها.؟؟

مابدي احكي المانيا عشان حكيتها كثير ... بس كمان نفسي ازور الجزائر 

..

سنعود ..

ويلكم باي وقت*

----------


## mylife079

احكيلنا عن شغلك شوي من سلبي وايجيابي

شو اكتر اكله بتحبها 

اوصف بكلمه واحده 


الصديق

الحياة 

الحب ( ان وجد )

الخيانه

الاخلاص

التضحيه 



خلص بكفي اليوم 

جاوب حبيبي البي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الصراحه محمد بدك عقوبه .. وين مختفي ,...

اطلع احسن ما انزللك اكمن سؤال ,.!!

شو رأيك .؟؟

*

----------


## محمد العزام

- شو أكبر منبع لثقافتك ؟ 
صراحة  بحب اقرا الكتب يعني كثقافة عامة ... ولساتني كل فترة بمسك كتب الجامعة وبعيد دراستهم ....

- من بين الأشكال الهندسية - المثلث المربع الدائرة المستطيل ... الخ - أيهما تفضل و لماذا ؟ 
الدائرة ...لانو مابحب الزوايا .. مابحب الشخص اللي بحب يتخبى بالزوايا

- النادي الأردني المفضل لديك ؟
النادي الفيصلي 

- ناديك المفضل ، لاعبك المفضل - استثني المانيا- ؟ 
برشلونة .. افضل لاعب ..زين الدين زيدان 

- رياضتك التي تفضل ممارستها دائماً ؟
كرة القدم 

- حقيبة أسرارك عند من تودعها من الأعضاء ؟
بحس اكثر شخص بحكيله عن اسراري من الاعضاء محمد حورية عشان هيك بختاره 

- ما رأيك بمقولة " المرأة دمعة و الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة لكن يختبئ خلف حصونه و أسواره " ؟
اكيد لكل شخص شعور واحساس بس مقارنة الرجل بالمراة من هالناحية بعتقد مهما تكون الضروف في جميع الحالات الرجل بيمسك مشاعره اكثر من المراة حتى في باطنه لهيك بعتقد هالمقولة مش صحيحة 

- أكثر شخصية سياسية بتعجبك ؟
بضل دايما ادرس لشخصيات ثورية .. وشخصيات تتبع اسلوب الدبلوماسية الحلوة بحل الامور والمشاكل يعني بالنهاية حبيت شخص الملك حسين رحمه الله ونيسلون مانديلا وكمان شخصية جيفارا 

- اعضاء أثرو بشخصيتك ؟
مافي حد معين بس اعضاء معينين اقتبست اسلوب حلو للحياة والتفكير ... حسان اكتسبت منه الهدوء واسلوب التعامل ... دموع اسلوب الراي والراي الاخر وطرييقة التفكير ... زهرة التوليب اكتسبت منها الامل بالحياة ... اميرة قوس النصر اكتسبت منها الجدية بالتعامل 


أشتهر محمد العزام بحبه وحديثه وقدرته وتمكنه من السياسة رح اسرق هالسؤال منكو انتو يا اعضاء الحصن القداما حسب ماشفت كان لازم واساسي يمر هالسؤال على كل واحد بقعد على هالكرسي 
دولة محمد العزام تشكيلتك للوزارة تفضل 
بدنا لكل وزارة وزيد من عندك 

رئاسة الوزراء ... حسان القضاه
وزير العدل ... محمد حورية 
وزراة التربية والتعليم .. dodo
وزارة التعليم العالي ... روان
وزير التنمية السياسية ...محمد العزام  
وزارة الثقافة ... امجاد الشيوخ 
وزارة الاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية ... ان الله يراك 
وزارة الدفاع .....معاذ ملحم 
وزارة البيئة ... شمس ابو ربيع 
وزارة السياحة والاثار ...صديقة بنت الشديفات 
وزارة الداخلية ...دموع الغصون 
وزارة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي ... دليلة 
وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية ...هدوء عاصف 
وزارة التكنولجيا .. ملكة الاحساس 
وزارة الصحة ...طوق الياسمين 
وزارة المياه ...نادين 


خلص بكفي هيك لا اسوق فيها عنجد .... عشان تقسموا اليمين الدستوري 


- و اختار 5 أعضاء و احكيلنا شو متخيل مستقبلهم ؟؟؟
دموع الغصون ...مستقبل شايفه متكامل من جميع النواحي ...اللي بيمتلك تفكيرك اكيد بيعرف يحل جميع انواع المشاكل 
روان .... مستقبل بتقوع يكون ماشي حاله  شوي بس بشرط عدم الالتفات للماضي 
محمد حورية ... اول باول رح تنحل العقد عشان هيك ماتحاول تتمسك بنفس التفكير 
معاذ ملحم ... شخصية بارزة بالاردن ورح نسمع عنك بالتلفزيون والاخبار 
دليلة ....النجاح قدامك ورح تحصلي على شغل قريب يناسب تفكيرك واملك

هذا والله اعلم  



الاسئله طوال وبعرف بغلبو بس سامحني بدي جوابهم كلهم بدون اي نقص

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير محمد كيفك .؟؟

اغنيه وطنيه بتحب تسمعها .؟؟
محافظه اردنيه لسا ما زرتها وحاب تطلطل عليها.؟؟
اسم اردني بارز تفتخر بأنه اردني.؟؟

,,
,,

لو وجدت امام باب غرفتك ورده بيضاء .. ممن تتمنى ان تكون.؟؟

,,
,,

معك اربع وردات ,, لمن ستهديها من الاعضاء,,
حمراء,,
سوداء,,
صفراء,,
بيضاء,,

برأيك ,,
عضو تشتاقله دائماً..
عضو تشعر انه مفزلك..
عضو حبوب وقلبه طيب..


اين تجد ذاتك .. في البيت , مكان عملك, المسجد


,,
يعطيني العافيه تعبت

راجعلك خيو انا وراك والموضوع لسا ما اغلقته*

----------


## محمد العزام

احكيلنا عن شغلك شوي من سلبي وايجيابي
اول شي مابعرف كثير بيحكولي الشغل بالاتصالات كويس وتستفيد منه كل شي ماديا وحتى خبرة ومابعرف شو بس لكل شي ايجابيات وسلبيات انا شغلي فيو ايجابيات حلوة بحس انو بعمل علاقات حلوة من وراه ومركز حلو وزي ماحكيت خبرة الاتصالات كمان بتفيد بحياتي بس السلبيات انو دايما الموظف لازم يتقبل اراء الاخرين بغض النظر عن رايه الشخصي حسب مقولة الزبون دايما على حق وبعدين التعامل مع جميع انواع الامة والفئات شغلة مش سهلة 

شو اكتر اكله بتحبها 
الكبسة 

اوصف بكلمه واحده 


الصديق.. الوفاء 

الحياة ... حلوة 

الحب ( ان وجد ) ..لحن الحياة 

الخيانه...جرح 

الاخلاص...طبع 

التضحيه ...موقف



خلص بكفي اليوم 

جاوب حبيبي البي

حبيبي محمد اسئلة حلوة وبتشكرك عليها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انتَ كأنك تتقصدني وما ترد على اسئلتي ,,

*

----------


## محمد العزام

له له له ياصديقة انا بتقصدك والله لاجاوب واحلى اجوبة كمان لالك ... بس كان في محمد سائلني كم سؤال قبلك ... هيني رح اجاوب على اسئلتك وبتمنى دايما تضلك تسالي ....

----------


## محمد العزام

*مساء الخير محمد كيفك .؟؟

مسا الورد .. الحمد لله تمام واحلى من هيك مافي 

اغنيه وطنيه بتحب تسمعها .؟؟

ارفع راسك فوق اتجلى 

محافظة اردنيه لسا ما زرتها وحاب تطلطل عليها.؟؟

صراحة المفرق ...وطلبت من الشركة انتقل لهناك فترة بس مارضيو 


اسم اردني بارز تفتخر بأنه اردني.؟؟

مصطفى وهبي التل 
,,
,,

لو وجدت امام باب غرفتك ورده بيضاء .. ممن تتمنى ان تكون.؟؟

من وحدة اسمها رشا 

,,
,,

معك اربع وردات ,, لمن ستهديها من الاعضاء,,
حمراء,,...... دموع الغصون 
سوداء,,... وردة السوسنة ... محمد حورية 
صفراء,, عباد الشمس  .... صديقة بنت الشديفات 
بيضاء,, الياسمين .... روان 

برأيك ,,
عضو تشتاقله دائماً..
احمد الزعبي ... عضو قديم 

عضو تشعر انه مفزلك..
عضو ذكي .... دموع الغصون 

عضو حبوب وقلبه طيب..
كثار والله ... بس انتي ياصديقة تتميزي بخفة الدم الحلوة ومابقصد شي بهالكلمة تدخل بسرعة باي عضو يعني تنحبي بسرعة 


اين تجد ذاتك .. في البيت , مكان عملك, المسجد

البيت 


,,
يعطيني العافيه تعبت

راجعلك خيو انا وراك والموضوع لسا ما اغلقته
ياريت تشرفيني مرة ثانية باسئلة حلوة كمان 
بستناكي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يسعدك والله بمزح معك .. اكيد اسئله صاحبك اهم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو محمد على الاجابات الرائعة بصراحه استمتعت كتير 

هلا انا حكيتلك اسئلتي خلصو ومارح غلبك 

متابعة معكم بصمت بس ما بضمن الصمت الدائم ممكن احكي كل كم مره

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع بتنوري باي وقت ... والله صراحة من زمان على اسئلتك ... غلبتيني فيهم ههههههههههههه بس كانوا حلوين

----------


## دموع الغصون

يعني أمنت مارح اسئلك و بلشت تحكي هلا جد مالك آمان 

طيب محمد يمكن غير رأيي و اسئلكم كم سؤال وقتها جد بتعرف الغلبه 

لا جد لو خطر ببالي اسئله اكيد مارح اتردد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*خذلك بريك ,, ومتى ما حبيت تجاوب على راحتك
::


{{ سـأگـتـفـي بـگ حـلـمـا . . فـواقـعـگ لـ غـيـري }}. ماذا تعني لك هذه العباره ولمن ستقولها.؟؟



,, هل تحب الوحده او الانعزال لبعض الوقت عن احدهم .؟؟

,, اين ستهاجر ان ضاقت بك السبل.؟؟

,, مكان يذكرك بالماضي.؟؟

,, ضع لي عنوان لحياتك.؟؟



,,, اذا غلبتك احكي عادي*

----------


## محمد العزام

*خذلك بريك ,, ومتى ما حبيت تجاوب على راحتك
::


**{{ سـأگـتـفـي بـگ حـلـمـا . . فـواقـعـگ لـ غـيـري }}. ماذا تعني لك هذه العباره ولمن ستقولها.؟؟
صديقة دايما الواقع بكون افضل من الاحلام ..كثيرت حلمت بغيري وبالنهاية اكتشفت انو هو بعيش الواقع وانا بس علي الاحلام .. مابقولها لحد هالعبارة لانو بطلت احب الاحلام المزعجة وهو يتهنى بحياته مين ماكان يكون 



,, هل تحب الوحده او الانعزال لبعض الوقت عن احدهم .؟؟

كنت بحبها بس حاليا عادي بطلت اسال ... كنت بحب الوحدة كثير حتى ايام كنت بعاقب حالي بحبس حالي بغرفتي وبطفي الضو بحسها زي العقوبة لالي بس حاليا بطلت اعمل هالشي 

,, اين ستهاجر ان ضاقت بك السبل.؟؟

بهاجر لافكاري ... مش شرط يكون لمكان ملموس اهاجر لالو ... 

,, مكان يذكرك بالماضي.؟؟

مكان قابلت فيه شخص وكل فترة بيجي ببالي هالمكان حتى لو اسمع اسمه من غير ما ازوره بتذكر الماضي الحقير بس لفترة معينة وبعدين بنساه 

,, ضع لي عنوان لحياتك.؟؟

نبتدي منين الحكاية...ماهي الحكاية كلها قصة ورواية  ياصديقة ... لسى ماعشت شي لحتى افكر احط عنوان لحياتي ... بس بهالعمر اللي عشته بحط عنوان (زوال قلب )



,,, اذا غلبتك احكي عادي
لا حلوين والله وماغلبوني بالمرة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يهدي قلبك كل واحد منا عنده ظروف واماكن واشخاص وحبكه وعقده ,, 

وبالآخر المكتوب رح نوخذه

,, اشكرك محمد اجاباتك رائعه*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*محمد مرحبا كيفك ... 

1

2

3

انطلق



,, هل انت مدمن تفكير .. لماذا.؟؟

انت من الاشخاص الراضيين عن انفسهم.؟؟

اكثر شي تفكر فيه.؟؟

شي تحزن من اجله.؟؟

افضل شخصيه سياسيه برأيك.؟؟

شي ندمت على عمله.؟؟

شخص تتذكره قبل ما تنام .؟؟

طلعت رحله مين تحب توخد معك .؟؟

كلمه تود سماعها كل يوم .؟؟

,,,

بعيد الشر ,,

غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب مايشيل الا ثلاثه من تاخذ معك ؟ 



وسلامه تسلمك*

----------


## محمد العزام

*محمد مرحبا كيفك ... 

1

2

3

انطلق



,, هل انت مدمن تفكير .. لماذا.؟؟

كثير .. مافي سبب معين 


انت من الاشخاص الراضيين عن انفسهم.؟؟
لا طبعا 


اكثر شي تفكر فيه.؟؟
مافي شي معين .. بس اكثر شي كيف اطور من حالي اكثر من هيك 

شي تحزن من اجله.؟؟
الخيانة ... بعتبرها من المحرمات عندي 

افضل شخصيه سياسيه برأيك.؟؟
الشخصيات الثورية .. بس يمكن اغلبهم اخذوا شي مش من حقهم 

شي ندمت على عمله.؟؟
الحب بفترة معينة .. كرهت الحياة من اجله 


شخص تتذكره قبل ما تنام .؟؟
حاليا مافي 


طلعت رحله مين تحب توخد معك .؟؟
كمان مافي 


كلمه تود سماعها كل يوم .؟؟
اتوكل على رب العالمين .. بحب الكل يحكيلي اياها 

,,,

بعيد الشر ,,

غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب مايشيل الا ثلاثه من تاخذ معك ؟ 
لاسمح الله ... والله لو بيطلع بايدي باخذكم كلكم معاي وان ماوسعكم القارب توسعكم عيوني 



وسلامه تسلمك
الله يسلمك 



واسف على التاخير كثير متاسف وبترك المجال لصديقي معاذ وكمان اسف اذا اتعديت على حقكك 
والكرسي كان ممتع كثير 
وشكرا لالكم كثير وشكرا لالك صديقة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشكرك محمد على اجاباتك وتفاعلك معنا 

يعطيك العافيه وربي يوفقك بحياتك
وتوكل على رب العالمين*

----------

